# non eu spouse help



## my life (Mar 20, 2013)

my husband is indian 
do he need to registration and where?
i am german citizen living and born outside german but i have german passport
my husband is coming next week to look for job
currently i am looking for job as well
is my husband allow to work in germany


----------

